# Autogramme ?



## Snowrain (20. Dezember 2007)

Hey Liebed buffed.de Team !

ich hätte da mal ne frage

Und zwar ich wär voll scharf auf Autogramme von euch D

könntet ihr mir welche schicken ??? wen ja adresse kann ich euch geben (per PM wens recht ist) hab auch das Buffed.de magazin aboniert das heist ich hättes verdient XDDDD


----------



## Telyar (20. Dezember 2007)

Snowrain schrieb:


> Hey Liebed buffed.de Team !
> 
> ich hätte da mal ne frage
> 
> ...




Ich hab auch ein ganz dickes NEED auf Autogramme von euch, falls eine PM reicht mit Adresse usw. würde ich euch auch um welche bitten, besonders den lieben Marcel =))

Greetz

Telyar aka Æriaz


----------



## Snowrain (21. Dezember 2007)

HM anscheinend wollen sie und keine geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Dezember 2007)

Wer will eins von mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (21. Dezember 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wer will eins von mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keiner ??? NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED Zam Autogramm -.-


----------



## ZAM (21. Dezember 2007)

Also äh - es ist für uns immer noch ungewohnt überhaupt Autogramme zu geben (Ich erinnere mich an die RPC und Games Convention WAH!)  - aber es gibt Autogramm-Karten. Die können wir nur nicht verschicken, denn fängt man einmal damit an wirds zeitaufwändig. Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Role Play Convention oder Games Convention 2008. :-)


----------



## Snowrain (21. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also äh - es ist für uns immer noch ungewohnt überhaupt Autogramme zu geben (Ich erinnere mich an die RPC und Games Convention WAH!)  - aber es gibt Autogramm-Karten. Die können wir nur nicht verschicken, denn fängt man einmal damit an wirds zeitaufwändig. Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Role Play Convention oder Games Convention 2008. :-)


1ste frage sind die eigehändig unterschrieben ?????
2te frage wan ist die RPC ???
3te frage kann ic mir das leisten ? >.<


----------



## Tikume (21. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also äh - es ist für uns immer noch ungewohnt überhaupt Autogramme zu geben



Interessant wird es dann wenn man mit benutzter Unterwäsche beworfen wird und wegen dem Kreischen einen Gehörschutz tragen muss.


----------



## x3n0n (22. Dezember 2007)

Träum weiter Tikume... =)


----------



## jeNoova (22. April 2008)

> Träum weiter Tikume... =)




hrhr, allein das ist schon ein Grund Zam und Marcel meine dreckige Unterwäsche in das Gesicht zu werfen!!


Ne spass, gibts echt Autogramm Karten auf der Rpc?


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> hrhr, allein das ist schon ein Grund Zam und Marcel meine dreckige Unterwäsche in das Gesicht zu werfen!!
> Ne spass, gibts echt Autogramm Karten auf der Rpc?



Puh - überfragt. Ich glaube dieses Jahr nicht - zumindest habe ich keine entdeckt bei der Planung.


----------



## bagge93 (26. April 2008)

also ich habe keins bekommen man kam ja nie wirklich an euch ran =) aber von shakes and fidget hab ich son super signiertes comic (wie der hälfte der besucher auch xD)...hätte auch gern welche gehabt^^

und @weibliche buffed-mitarbeiter (oder auch einfach buffedmitarbeiterinnen^^) : seeeehr schicke ohren/hörner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur das succubus-kostüm von zam, marcel und bernd =( ich erwarte eine erklärung!
aber super show an eurem stand wieder

danke und bye


----------

